# Canon EF 200 f/2L IS & EF 800 f/5.6L IS Service Notice



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 15, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/05/canon-ef-200-f2l-is-ef-800-f5-6l-is-service-notice/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/05/canon-ef-200-f2l-is-ef-800-f5-6l-is-service-notice/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/05/canon-ef-200-f2l-is-ef-800-f5-6l-is-service-notice/"></a></div>
<strong>From Canon USA</strong>


To Users of the EF200mm f/2L IS USM and EF800mm f/5.6L IS USM Lenses with the Canon EOS 5D Mark III Digital SLR Camera.</p>
<p>Thank you for using Canon products.</p>
<p>We have confirmed that when the EF200mm f/2L IS USM and some units of the EF800mm f/5.6L IS USM lenses are used with the Canon EOS 5D Mark III Digital SLR Camera, the Lenses may emit an abnormal noise.</p>
<p>The Canon EOS 5D Mark III Digital SLR Camera does not need to be repaired as a result of this phenomenon.</p>
<p>The support measures for this phenomenon have been decided and they are as described below.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Phenomenon


</strong>If either of the lenses is attached to the camera with the Image Stabilizer switch on the lenses set to ON, the Image Stabilizer will synchronize with the autofocusing (AF) function and an abnormal noise may occur. This abnormal noise does not affect captured images.</p>
<p>This phenomenon only occurs when the camera is used with either of the lenses, and does not occur when the camera is used with other lenses.</p>
<p><strong>Affected Products</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>EF200mm f/2L IS USM Lens</li>
<li>EF800mm f/5.6L IS USM Lens</li>
</ul>
<p>*This phenomenon does not occur with cameras other than the EOS 5D Mark III.</p>
<p>*If the fifth and sixth digit of the six-digit alphanumeric number that is imprinted on the lens mount of the above EF lenses is of any of the following numbers, the lens is affected.</p>
<ul>
<li>EF200mm f/2L IS USM: If the fifth and sixth digit is 00, 01, or 02.</li>
<li>EF800mm f/5.6L IS USM:If the fifth and sixth digit is 00, 01, 02, 03, 04, 05, or 06.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>How to Identify Affected Products:


</strong>Please check the six-digit alphanumeric number as indicated in the image below.</p>
<p><strong>Support


</strong>The Canon lenses affected by this phenomenon will be inspected and repaired free of charge starting from May 21, 2012. If you own one of the affected lenses, please contact our Customer Support Center.</p>
<p>This information is for residents of the United States and Puerto Rico only. If you do not reside in the USA or Puerto Rico, please contact the Canon Customer Support Center in your region.</p>
<p>Thank you,</p>
<p>Customer Support Operations</p>
<p>Canon U.S.A., Inc</p>
<p><strong>What if you’re not in the USA?</strong>


Other countries should follow suit shortly.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<p> </p>
```


----------



## dolina (May 16, 2012)

So are you affected?


----------



## Jamesy (May 17, 2012)

I wonder if they will put a dot of some sort of the glass once it is repaired...


----------



## propeleton (May 18, 2012)

When will Canon Canada service this lens?


----------



## jasonsim (May 20, 2012)

Man...glad I sold my 200mm f/2L before the 5D III came out. I would have been pretty unhappy with the noise on my new 5D III and having to pay lots to ship back to Canon. Also, how does this affect resale value of the 200mm f/2L?

My 200mm f/1.8L works splendidly with the 5D III!


----------



## Daniel Flather (Aug 31, 2012)

Any updates for Canada?


----------

